# New Arrival



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very stealthy....


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Very stealthy....


Hi jason trying to download photos pressed wrong button iwill get it right oneday Ive just bought a longines ultronic and the hour batons are raised so high the hands pass under them wonder if anybody has seen one like this


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

you can email a photo to me and I'll put it up

spankedagain @ hotmail . com

copy and past my email then delete the spaces


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Very stealthy....
> ...


Sounds really nice, I think Hawkey has one....



Sorry, I didnt mean to sound patronising in my reply, reading it back it wasn't the most helpful thing I could have written.... 

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here they are:



















It must be a Longines thing....here is my Ultra-Quartz:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

spankone said:


> you can email a photo to me and I'll put it up
> 
> spankedagain @ hotmail . com
> 
> copy and past my email then delete the spaces


Thanks for the offer my friend but sent a couple of pics to paul alraedy


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice watch enjoy


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When are you going to get this finished paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Here they are:
> ...


It is...


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


now thats very nice


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Paul:

I don't think that Longines you are wearing is big enough. Looks kind of small, dainty, and ladylike on your wrist. I think you should try something more manly.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice Longines Dombox :thumbsup: good pick-up, assuming it's the same one I saw and nearly went for :wink2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Johnny M said:


> Nice Longines Dombox :thumbsup: good pick-up, assuming it's the same one I saw and nearly went for :wink2:


Not keen on gold but love the shape of the case and lay out is sweet


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

That is ultra-cool. The 70's have a lot of interesting designs.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I just love those raised markers, really stylish. I personally think the gilt model looks best, but both are great.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Robin S said:


> I just love those raised markers, really stylish.


Blimey, you can tell that the 70s were a more relaxed decade... today, Health & Safety wouldn't let you anywhere near those markers, especially if you were wearing flares









Like the retro Ultronic, and the Longines is a corker, though I seem to recall that Paul has a talent for making the smallest watches look like wall clocks - how big is the case, Paul? It does look massive!

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Robin S said:


> I just love those raised markers, really stylish.


Blimey, you can tell that the 70s were a more relaxed decade... today, Health & Safety wouldn't let you anywhere near those markers, especially if you were wearing flares









Like the retro Ultronic, and the Longines is a corker, though I seem to recall that Paul has a talent for making the smallest watches look like wall clocks - how big is the case, Paul? It does look massive!

Enjoy :thumbup:

*** Hmmm... this is one way to get your post count up, I suppose... ***


----------



## Mike246 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi all. In the '60s Bulova or Caravelle had a very distictive watch with raised baton markers. It was not an Accutron but it was a flagship and featured on the front cover of their catalogue. The model was vailable in stainles steel or gold plated.

I would love to track one down. Any old timers (no pun intended) know what this may have been?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Love that Longines, Paul....looks splendid in gold. :yes:

Our friend Jason was kind enough to pass this one on to me...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> Love that Longines, Paul....looks splendid in gold. :yes:
> 
> Our friend Jason was kind enough to pass this one on to me...


Nice Rich...love the raised batons! To be honest, I'd rather have the Longines in s/steel  , but working examples are so rare, I had to take what I could get.

What movement is in this Accurist? :huh:

And why did Jason send it to you? :huh:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> What movement is in this Accurist? :huh:
> 
> And why did Jason send it to you? :huh:


Don't know the movement...but the back says Incabloc Swiss automatic. I'll try to take a pic...maybe you can tell me how to open it without causing too much damage. :huh:

Jason's just one helluva nice guy...I asked him really, really nice-like and he flew all the way to Florida to hand-deliver it to me. :inlove:

EDIT: Hey, believe it or not, I think we're actually having a horology discussion here. :shocking:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

The back side...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Here they are:


That's cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

And what did I get?

A turtle race and a hangover :rltb:

Superb photos Rich


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I let you kiss me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ah yes.... h34r:

Fair trade.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

*TMI* :yucky:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Come on Paul, it was Key West


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> EDIT: Hey, believe it or not, I think we're actually having a horology discussion here. :shocking:


Nevermind.


----------

